# Employment Agency Registration Fees - Is this Illegal in Singapore?



## paulsimon

A friend of mine contacted me with the email below:



> Thank you for your interest to apply in our company. We are -------- a licensed employment agency here in Singapore.
> 
> We offer several job openings right now for foreigners like you and we could help you market your resume to our prospective employers. If you are interested to apply thru an employment consultancy you can visit our office here at ----------.
> 
> 
> Since we are an employment agency; *registration (50 sgd)*, processing fee and agency fees applies for a minimal cost.


50 SDG is not much but for registration? :confused2:


----------



## simonsays

well, that is how the agencies make money, and why they love foreigners .. considering, at an average, if you opt out of the registration, you get low priority in job search .. (dunno how that works) and then if you pay the 50$, - you get high priority .. now, as an agency, probably based in International Plaza, I may get atleast 1000 applications a month X 50 = do your maths  

Unfortunately, more than one foreigner has argued with me that the registration fee is ok to pay .. and then when the realise that on top of that, they get to pay 'placement fee' is also normal as long as it is only 3 months of the negotiated pay ..


----------



## paulsimon

you're right man . recruitment agency is really a good business. :clap2:


----------

